# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Имеют ли пользователи устройств с Windows Phone право на это бесплатное обновление?

## DEL

Да, имеют. Мы работаем с партнерами по Windows Phone 8.1, чтобы обновление до Windows 10 стало доступным для большинства телефонов позже в этом году.

----------

